# DIY broken plastic FIX



## JustWood (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.thetoolwarehouse.net/p-8597-versachem-47809.aspx
I just have to pump this product up. I've been using this for quite a few years with much success. I've fixed everthing from broken cell phones to plastic tanks to the plastic end caps on big truck radiators (although the rad fix was temp it got me by for a week).
Just fixed the plastic housing on an electric chainsaw I bought at a yard sale for $4. Saw was like new and I didn't see the cracks till I got it home. I think the first time the previous owner used it he got the bar pinched and reefed on it breaking the housing. Saw works great now.
Make sure the area you are gluing is really  clean.
It is a 2 part epoxy that comes in a syringe that dispenses equal amounts. I use a tooth pick to mix and apply. Work fast because it sets up fast.


----------



## DeerMeadowFarm (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! How does it work on ATV plastic?


----------



## semipro (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm.  Busted one of the plastic mud flaps on my truck last night.


----------



## pyper (Feb 8, 2012)

DMF said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip! How does it work on ATV plastic?



A lot of car parts are ABS plastic. No glue really works on ABS, but you can use MEK, a solvent you can buy at ACE hardware in the paint section, to melt the ABS and stick it back together -- similar to gluing model airplanes.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 8, 2012)

Also heard that Lego's are made of ABS, so you can make a slurry with the lego's to use as a bond if you don't have the ABS available


----------



## pyper (Feb 8, 2012)

The plasticware at Wendy's is soluble in MEK too, but I don't know if it's ABS. Old computer cases are ABS.

You can reinforce the broken plastic with a piece of fiberglass screen, and then work the MEK/ABS slurry into it.

ABS is UV sensitive, so you have to paint it.


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2012)

Anybody want to venture a guess at what type of plastic is above the bumper and to the right of the passenger tail light on a half ton dodge?  Don't ask.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 8, 2012)

That stuff is "liquid gold."...can't tell ya what I have fixed with it...really...can't tell ya.... :cheese:
I always have something "broken"...I am prone to mishaps dontcha know.... :lol:


----------



## JustWood (Feb 9, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> That stuff is "liquid gold."...can't tell ya what I have fixed with it...really...can't tell ya.... :cheese:
> I always have something "broken"...I am prone to mishaps dontcha know.... :lol:


I actually fixed better than new, a pair of POS leather hybrid Harley Davidson high heels once. The heel/sole was waffled plastic crap and the hybrid leather came off the sole. Gooder than new when I wuz done!


----------



## smoke show (Feb 9, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> ...can't tell ya what I have fixed with it...really...can't tell ya.... :cheese:



 :bug: 

speechless.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Lee.


----------

